# Collidial Silver Thoughts?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What type oral pills or salves/topical. :?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I buy silver solution from a herbal store owned by a friend. I use it for topical as well as internal needs.
I buy it by the gallon.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We produce it and I've always felt that silver is best unmixed and unless for plants, undiluted.
Silver works on a charged microparticle. Anything you mix or add could get between you and the silver - when you drink it, those few drops/cc's more or less absorb sublingual and in your throat, not hitting the acid bath in your stomach.
Cruddy stuff like meningitis likes to hang out in the throat waiting for a chance to "dive in" so it helps there too.
Sprayer for eyes and topical use.
In cases where you want continuous presence, it is used as a wet bandage. Soak cotton balls and apply, fixing with ties/dry bandage/band aid and moisten the dressing often. You can also use it as a preservative in short term cases, like adding it to milk if power goes off. Milk should last several hours longer (pioneer trick with old (real) silver dollars.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ever since seeing this guy, I've worried about using colloidal silver at all.








I'm a skeptic by nature, but always looking for new beneficial things.
Since most "professionals" write of CS use as placebo, what evidence is there to the contrary that it actually works?
Personal experiences are not enough to discount he placebo effect unless medically documented.
Links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Ever since seeing this guy, I've worried about using colloidal silver at all.
> View attachment 6641
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen smurf man in awhile! Is that what did it to him? I knew it was something he ingested but couldn't remember what it was. That is a case of overuse if I ever saw one.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Ever since seeing this guy, I've worried about using colloidal silver at all.
> View attachment 6641


DAMN!!! He's the Tin Woodsman!!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Ever since seeing this guy, I've worried about using colloidal silver at all.
> View attachment 6641
> 
> 
> ...


It's well known that was a historical abuse case, that the use of medically unfit products (impure) causes argyria, not correct silver. When "argyrol" was a medical product it had a property in it that caused blue staining sometimes on spots it was applied, but that was a derm/ent product which has since been replaced.

I don't owe you anything, you ain't buying anything, your choices and health not anything to me or mine?
Do your own dam homework. Good luck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> It's well known that was a historical abuse case, that the use of medically unfit products (impure) causes argyria, not correct silver. When "argyrol" was a medical product it had a property in it that caused blue staining sometimes on spots it was applied, but that was a derm/ent product which has since been replaced.
> 
> I don't owe you anything, you ain't buying anything, your choices and health not anything to me or mine?
> Do your own dam homework. Good luck.


Good to know that he was a bad example.

I've done my homework, and it all points to placebo or no effect.
I'm asking those who DO believe it works to supply their own evidence.
True, you owe me nothing. But this is a site for information exchange, is it not? Why else are we here?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The word "Collidial" sounds a bit x-rated to me... don't really know why, but it does...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Colon maybe / I know some folks who use some "Sea Silver" and they swear by it. Also had a friend that started to collapse and lay on the floor for hours before he could crawl to help. He started this Calcium thing and it went away. There are something like 19 cultures that live above 10k ft. all of them have these streams and creeks that are a milky/murky color. They ingest like 15x the recommended about of calcium. what is unique about then is they have the highest percentages of 80-90 and 100 year olds.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

OK my wife brought some colloidal silver about a month ago. Last Wednesday I was feeling like shit after being around my seven year old who brought home the creeping crud from school. My wife pushed the snake oil on me so to humor her I drank some and went out and pretended to have a make shift retard seizure. 

No bull shit though six hours latter my cold flue symptoms were gone. It has been several days now and only one part of me remains blue. This is also my wife's fault. And Kaylan.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Who me?!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jun/20/science/la-sci-antibiotics-silver-20130620 While the silver alone does not seem to cure much there are a couple studies now which point to improved performance of antibiotics when used with silver. From what I have read it appears to help when applied to a wound initially, but not for the duration of treatment. I have used silvadine for burns, applied once at the time of injury it seems to heal faster, but the cream also contains sulfa so I can't claim that the silver provided a substantial improvement alone.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I buy silver in the form of very thin sheets of foil. It's used for packing wounds to keep infection out.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It flat out kills fungi like candida. Seems to work pretty good with most bacteria. Inconsistent results do not necessarily mean placebo, but I never cataloged results because we never rely on it as a stand alone.
I don't really want to talk about it. I have a vested interest in muslims and other feckless trash believing it is a magic wand miracle and "they covered!" because they believe in false, evil messiahs, convenient easy free things and hate intelligence, beauty and human things. Screw them.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been using silver impregnated gauze bandages all summer long for my bad evulsion on my lower calf. The wound is almost entirely healed now, so I guess the stuff works.

Let me just say that these gauze bandages will put you in the poor house. Can't believe the cost.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I don't owe you anything, you ain't buying anything, your choices and health not anything to me or mine?
> Do your own dam homework. Good luck.


If it was up to me... I would ban you from this site for 30 days just for being a jerk...


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

oddapple said:


> It's well known that was a historical abuse case, that the use of medically unfit products (impure) causes argyria, not correct silver. When "argyrol" was a medical product it had a property in it that caused blue staining sometimes on spots it was applied, but that was a derm/ent product which has since been replaced.
> 
> I don't owe you anything, you ain't buying anything, your choices and health not anything to me or mine?
> Do your own dam homework. Good luck.


See, when I did my homework, the answers I got said stay the hell away from it.
Here are a few examples:

Colloidal silver: Is it safe or effective? - Mayo Clinic

Medical uses of silver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

colloidal silver: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD
a blurp from the last link:
"but in 1999, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) ruled that these colloidal silver products were not considered safe or effective. Colloidal silver products marketed for medical purposes or promoted for unproven uses are now considered "misbranded" under the law without appropriate FDA approval as a new drug. There are currently no FDA-approved over-the-counter or prescription drugs containing silver that are taken by mouth. However, there are still colloidal silver products being sold as homeopathic remedies and dietary supplements."

I did some research awhile back when a leading competitor of mine started switching all of his SEO and webspace to the promoting of their selling it. I realized their banking big on it to drift away from prepping and into alternative remedies so he must have gold fever, forgetting his way for this current cash cow. After looking into it, and it's possible dangers, I lost a lot of respect for them and put some distance between me and silver.

That's not my only experience though. I've heard from both sides. Years ago while working in someone else's retail store I met a customer who had claimed to have beaten cancer with nothing but CS (the silver, not the gas). He was very sincere and passionate.

I believe there may be something to it, but until that something is figured out, I'm not touching or promoting it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> If it was up to me... I would ban you from this site for 30 days just for being a jerk...


It is not for you to tell me how to get people to try and learn. Now you sat good things and I admire you, but baying people and making them dependent on me or others is wrong - we won't be there when they need to know how to do what we do without help. I'm not a world protector, I teach post graduate medicine and specialized agriculture. You won't be there either to "ban their jerks" so I think war is a time for less emotions and more just "cold fury" determination.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I've been using silver impregnated gauze bandages all summer long for my bad evulsion on my lower calf. The wound is almost entirely healed now, so I guess the stuff works.
> 
> Let me just say that these gauze bandages will put you in the poor house. Can't believe the cost.


Yup. You can make them. I will have students "growing" wound healing antibiotic gauze soon. Life is full of wonders we should never quit seeking. "To walk less blindly in the wonderful works of G-d.."


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> See, when I did my homework, the answers I got said stay the hell away from it.
> Here are a few examples:
> 
> Colloidal silver: Is it safe or effective? - Mayo Clinic
> ...


Good. Them you will not have to take others word and will draw your own conclusions based on what you see and learn. I have to call that a score for you.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The word "Collidial" sounds a bit x-rated to me... don't really know why, but it does...


I know why

You're confusing it with "Caligula".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

oddapple said:


> It is not for you to tell me how to get people to try and learn. Now you sat good things and I admire you, but baying people and making them dependent on me or others is wrong - we won't be there when they need to know how to do what we do without help. I'm not a world protector, I teach post graduate medicine and specialized agriculture. You won't be there either to "ban their jerks" so I think war is a time for less emotions and more just "cold fury" determination.


Can you try rewriting this when you are sober....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I know why
> 
> You're confusing it with "Caligula".


Or hemorrhoidal


----------

